# مجموعة جداول لمن يهتم بتصميم الأعمال الصحية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله 
الموضوع هو استكمال لهوامش في الأعمال الصحية 
و هي عبارة عن مجموعة جداول منتقاة لصد الحيرة و ايقاف التوهان الذي ينتاب المصمم اثناء عملية التصميم و حتي لا يكون تصميمك مجرد تلفيق او سماع من زميل اجتهد و ليس لديه المصدر المرجعية 
و المجموعة مأخوذة من كتاب كتب لفنيي الأعمال الصحية و بما أن كاتبه اعتمد الكود العالمي و اشباهه فيما كتب فلا مانع من الاقتباس منه ، وليس عيبا ان ننقل منه ، وقد رأيت الا ينتظر الزملاء صدور كتابي في تصميم و تنفيذ الأعمال الصحية و اعمال تغذية المباني بالمياه و ان اضع بين ايديهم هذه الدرة من الجداول التي ترجع اليها و أنت تستند الي مرجعية قوية ، و أنا آسف اني وضعت توقيعي عليها فقد لا يعجب البعض ذلك و انما اردت ان اكون مسئولا عن اختياري ، و ستعقب هذه المجموعة مجموعة اخري لا تقل عنها اهمية ، و نسألكم الدعاء و ان تنبهوني الي مايمكن ان اضيفه ، و لست ممن يضعون النص او يقتبسونه و يفرون فقد من الله على ان اضع نصوصا ارشادية لتسهيل استخدام الجداول 
و الله المستعان


----------



## وفائي حبيشي (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اين الجداول


----------



## nofal (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واين الجداول .


----------



## aati badri (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ونحن في انتظار درة من درركم
صديقي م م م وانا كنا في سيرتك والناس في انتظار كورس leed
وطمنا على صحتكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع الأصلي هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t301260.html


----------



## yousefegyp (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا نحن فى الانتظار *


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا مهندس صبري ،وجزاك الله كل خير ،فعلا ملخص لرائع لاعمال الصحي ،وجداول من الكود العلمي مصحوبة بترجمة بخط اليد اكثر من رائع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مروركم و اتمني ان اكون بفضل الله مفيدا للجميع


----------

